# General > Pets Corner >  Missing kitten

## rs 2k

Hi there

My sisters kitten has gone missing  :Frown:  she is only 9 weeks old

She ran out the back door this morning, she is really upset been out all day looking for it

She is black and tan tabby and is very scared

she lives in pennyland drive near naver house

Could everyone round that area please please check shed etc, even under your shed, just any little corner she could get in

If anyone finds her could u please phone 891695 

Thank-you

I will keep my fingers crossed someone finds her

----------


## butterfly

Oh lol,fingers crossed you find her before dark.Good luck. :Frown:

----------


## rs 2k

This is a pic of the kitten

----------


## rs 2k

> Oh lol,fingers crossed you find her before dark.Good luck.


Thank-you 

Off out again to look for her

----------


## dragonfly

at that age they don't usually go far, she's probably just exploring her surroundings and has fallen asleep in the sun somewhere

hope she turns up safe and well soon

----------


## rs 2k

Thanx Dragonfly 

But the thing i am worried about is she is wild and she is really scared of people  :Frown:  hissing etc 

My sister only got her yesterday, so still trying to get the kitten use to people 

So i think she might of gone further afield  :Frown:  we r thinking she is in someone's garden that lives in Ravenshill road or place as garden is joined on to house on that street 

Home for dinner now, then back out to search

----------


## Liz

Oh I am so sorry and know how worried you all must be.

She does look like a scared wee soul and has probably gone into hiding not very far away.

The problem, as you said, is they can crawl into the tiniest of spaces.

If you don't find her soon would be worth asking the SSPCA or Caithness Cats Protection whether you can borrow a cat trap to put in the garden.
In a couple of days hunger should take her out of hiding but this probably won't happen until the early hours when it is quieter.

Good luck!

----------


## rs 2k

Hi Liz

I  have sent a pm to balmoresspca just incase someone without the internet sees it in their garden, so i am keeping my fingers crossed

Do you  have a number for cats protection, a cat trap seems a good idea  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

The Cats Protection helpline no is  0845371425

A cat trap is handy as often a cat or kitten who is afraid will only come out when it is quiet.
This is how I caught one of my own cats who was a house cat and 'escaped'.

Really hope to hear good news soon.

----------


## stef06

hey just thought id let you know that it may go underneith a shed as all the kittens went under there,
I do hope you find her  :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Wan awful worry for you all....hopefully she will come out of hiding soon and back home. :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

> The Cats Protection helpline no is 0845371425
> 
> A cat trap is handy as often a cat or kitten who is afraid will only come out when it is quiet.
> This is how I caught one of my own cats who was a house cat and 'escaped'.
> 
> Really hope to hear good news soon.


Hi Liz

NO sign of kitten yet   :Frown:  so will phone cat protection later on

Thanx for the number

----------


## Liz

> Hi Liz
> 
> NO sign of kitten yet   so will phone cat protection later on
> 
> Thanx for the number


Aw what a shame! Really, really hope you get the wee soul soon.

----------


## dousslesh

Caithness Cats Protection have hints on their Web Page to encourage a missing cat back home. A Couple of suggestions are to place a cat litter tray the cat had previously used; outside in the garden and for the contents of a vacuum cleaner used in the house scattered in the garden. There are other hints on the Website.
As the kitten was not long in their new home this might not be as useful but might be worth a try.   Fingers crossed ! Good luck.

----------


## stef06

Hey any sign of the kitten yet?

----------


## Liz

My apologies for posting incorrect no for CP. It's 08453714217

----------


## rs 2k

No sign of kitten yet  :: 

Going to phone cats protection tonight and ask about a cat trap

Will keep u updated stef

----------


## Margaret M.

Oh, I hope you find her soon, she's a beautiful wee thing.

----------


## rs 2k

Hi 

Some hopefully good news

Someone rang my sister and has found a kitten at the weigh inn, so she is off over now to c if it is hers   :: 

So fingers crossed it is

Will post again later when i hear back from her

----------


## rs 2k

Great news

It was her  :Grin: 

We r all  delighted

Poor wee thing was starving she had 2 bowls of food and then ran under the kitchen unit, she can stay there for a rest after her adventure  :Grin:  poor thing, must of just got lost, 

Thanx everyone for all the advise and a big thank-you to the woman who phoned my sister, would never of got her back if u never phoned, thank-you very much  :Grin:  x

----------


## stef06

yay i didnt think ud find her with you only just having her and the 1st time shed been away from her mum she wouldnt of know how to hunt so glad you found her have you got a piccy?

----------


## rs 2k

Hi stef

No pics yet only the 1 that was put on the day she went missing, which was taking off my niece's mobile 

I will take some tomorrow if i am through in the town, i will pop round to my sisters and take some  :Grin: 

So happy she is found, we thought we would never see her again either, sister is keeping door locked from now on, til she gets use to people a bit better  :: 

Her name is Halli BTW since she came from strath halladale  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Oh that is absolutely brilliant news!!!!  I am so chuffed! :: 

How far away is the Weigh Inn from your sister's house?

----------


## rs 2k

Hi Liz 

My sister stays at the back of frasers shop, so it isn't too far really 

Don't know why she went to the weigh in, maybe she smelt the food  ::

----------


## BINBOB

great news..so happy she is back home. :Wink:

----------


## purplelady

so happy she is home safe and sound poor wee mite xxx

----------


## Margaret M.

Now that's the ending we like to hear.  I'm so glad she's been found.

----------


## teenybash

Happy, happy news that little Halli is back home safe and sound.......she is a pretty wee thing...look forward to more pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Hi Liz 
> 
> My sister stays at the back of frasers shop, so it isn't too far really 
> 
> Don't know why she went to the weigh in, maybe she smelt the food


Aye think it must have been the food which lured her there! ::  How is she today?

----------


## rs 2k

HI 

Kitten doing really well today, getting use to people now so not so scared, using litter tray and getting spoilt rotten  :: 



Can't believe how much she has changed already, she wouldn't of been standing on the couch a few days ago and she was purring this morning when i was stroking her

----------


## BINBOB

AWWWWWWWWW..she is lovely... :Grin:

----------


## Liz

She is absolutely gorgeous and looks much more relaxed than in the previous photo.

Maybe she appreciates having such a lovely home after her wee jaunt? ::

----------


## dragonfly

great news, so glad Halli is home now, what an adventure she's been on!  hopefully she'll stay close to home now  :Wink:

----------


## Aaldtimer

Crikey! That was some distance for a wee one like that.  ::  She must have the wanderlust. Glad you got her back safe!  :Smile:

----------


## carasmam

I think she knows where she is well off  :Grin:   Glad she is safe and sound  ::

----------


## rs 2k

Thanx everyone for all replies and PM's  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

What a bonnie wee kitten she is and such a cheeky, happy face......wouldn't think she will want to stray very far after her runaway tour. :Smile:

----------

